# MP's fume over Chappel's comments



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, he should not comment on India's political system and India's democracy, being an outsider to the country. That's reason enough to cancel his contract and throw him out of the country. 

Source:*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/595337.cms


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

These politicians are stupid...nothing much. I don't see anyone talking anything when we get drubbing in hockey or football. I don't see these politicians crying hoarse at that time. What happens to the democracy then? It goes out of the window? If BCCI throws Chappell out...will Somnath Chatterjee coach the Indian team or will Gurudas Dasgupta teach Dravid how to hold the bat? If they expect Chappell to stay quiet about them then first of all they should shut their own mouth and not talk about stuff they know nothing about.


----------



## caleb (Nov 28, 2006)

eddie said:
			
		

> These politicians are stupid...nothing much. I don't see anyone talking anything when we get drubbing in hockey or football. I don't see these politicians crying hoarse at that time. What happens to the democracy then? It goes out of the window? If BCCI throws Chappell out...will Somnath Chatterjee coach the Indian team or will Gurudas Dasgupta teach Dravid how to hold the bat? If they expect Chappell to stay quiet about them then first of all they should shut their own mouth and not talk about stuff they know nothing about.


 Well said...politicians should concentrate more on THEIR job of getting us better infrastructure with better roads, electricity & water (which are the very basic needs of a common man) than to waste their time bothering about non important issues.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 28, 2006)

Point taken, friends. But that still does not give the right of a foreigner, and that too a controversial one like Chappal to comment on India's political system and the Parliament. Remember he is not an Indian citizen.


----------



## eddie (Nov 28, 2006)

He just said that MPs are paid to talk in Parliament...what wrong did he say? Isn't it true?


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 28, 2006)

Well,Well...
Does Dravid go to the media and tell Mp's to resign when they throw tables/chairs/mikes in lok-sabha in full media glare??

Does BCCI or players ask politicians to resign when they are caught on camera taking bribes??

Who are politicians to comment on anything??,how many are graduates??,how many write in even their native languages?? leave alone english??


----------



## EagerBeaver (Nov 28, 2006)

Anyway dis austrailians are crude and arogant


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Dec 20, 2006)

what he said is 100% true and i don't understand why these mp's r so angry on Chappel's remark? may be they don't have much to do other than shouting in L.S and R.S? most of these mp's never even speak behalf of their constituency or the people who elected them.
Govinda is a good example 
and cpm has nothing else to do other than opposing opposing and opposing :crap
but when it comes to west bengal they always speak different word.
india = no to fdi, no to privitazation, no to america, no to disinvestment, no to bangladeshis 
West Bengal = yes to all  bengladeshis r always welcome they even distribute rashan card among them. (all this thing just for vote)*wtf*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
and now these mp's/politicians  r screwing up cricket


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

digitzed said:
			
		

> Point taken, friends. *But that still does not give the right of a foreigner*, and that too a controversial one like Chappal to comment on India's political system and the Parliament. Remember he is not an Indian citizen.


What about Sonia Gandhi then who is ruling Indian political system being a "foreigner"?? MPs dont make a fuzz about that!!?? Instead they like to follow her like clerks.



			
				eagerbeaver said:
			
		

> Anyway dis austrailians are crude and arogant


But everybody has a freedom of speech!! People make nasty jokes about their own PM no matter how old and respectable he is. Then this is nuthing!



> Shahid Siddiqui, Samajwadi Party MP, went a step further and blamed the coach for India’s poor performance. “Chappell is responsible for India's poor show,” Siddiqui said.


What a joke! What about the couch potatoes in Indian team lining up for pepsi ads and not stressing more on their primary work?? 

IMHO, chappel should have taken out all the frustration or rage that was building inside of him and should have given a detailed note of it to the printing press and media!!


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 22, 2006)

^^^Sonia Gandhi is an Indian citizen now on account of being late Rajiv Gandhi's wife. Greg Chappel is not.


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

^^May be so, but she is still seen as a foreigner by the country. She doesn't even know how to speak Hindi properly yet and to become a leader of India u shud be fluent in any one of the Indian languages, should know and be able to sing national anthem and national song and should know Indian history well !! Does she qualify all this?? MPs dont say anything on this!!!!???
I bet gerg chappel having spent so many years in India would be knowing more than her on such things and more qualified than her . Neways to become a citizen of India u also need to have spend 5 yrs in India and I think chappel is also then very well qualified for Indian citizenship!


----------



## Sykora (Dec 22, 2006)

The sad thing is, the politicians sit up and take notice only when Greg Chapell says it, and not when many liberal minded Indians have been saying it for years. And then, instead of doing something about it, they start slanging matches. I suppose some of them were themselves liberal minded Indians, until they got elected.

And I agree, that Greg Chappell is as Indian as Sonia Gandhi. But what gives? The voters in her electorate like her, and if the voting's done properly, I find no wrong in that.


----------

